
Elixir/Phoenix destroys Rails/ActionCable as a multiuser-notification server - pmarreck
https://dockyard.com/blog/2016/08/09/phoenix-channels-vs-rails-action-cable
======
weatherlight
Is there any real surprise here? action cable, (memory leaks aside) will be
great for 1 on 1 chat for Applications that aren't chat focused. ie enterprise
SaaS, etc.

There are very few frameworks (if any) that are going to be able to match
Phoenix's concurrency features out of the box.

